# I see dead birds!!!



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

For the past couple of weeks letting the dogs out in the a.m. and hearing the spring song birds all can see is the success in the turkey woods the last few years. Just waiting to hear the sound of toms ringing in the air while calling to them is just a feeling that comes every spring. CAN'T WAIT FOR SEASON TO START!!!!!!!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Sore backs from sitting motionless all day, and some sauger fishing after noon cut off time sounds good to me. Oh, and dead birds. Im ready!


----------

